# TORONTO!



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey guys, should we have another go at trying to get a TO meet-up going? Sunday October 29th could work for me but I bet Carl would be really busy, maybe we can haunt his place. November 4-5th are also good dates for me. 

Lets see, Chiller, Anti, Megapaws, Ray and Daisy, Canoncan, Joat, those are just off the top of my head, what ya think? I would like to do something urban like China Town, Kensington Market, Distillery District but am open to suggestions. 

Eric


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 9, 2006)

If I only I wasnt in the UK :-(


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

Everyone is invited, its just a matter of getting here. If and when I cross the pond I will be looking you up for sure. 

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 9, 2006)

So far all of Oct 29, Nov 4 and Nov 5 look doable to me.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 9, 2006)

I will make it happen man..   I have the Monday and Tuesday off anyways.  I will be there.  Also the other days are good to go for me too. 
  A downtown walk would be cool.  Im in.


----------



## GoM (Oct 9, 2006)

Dammit

Any chances of a christmas-new-years-timeframe reprise?


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Dammit
> 
> Any chances of a christmas-new-years-timeframe reprise?



Sure, let us know when you will be around and we can arrange something.

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

Lets get the party started! Woohoo!

So, should we go for an Oct 29th meet-up? 

I have e-mailed most of the locals I can think of so hopefully they will check in over the next day or so. 

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Oct 9, 2006)

dang,thats a nice shot.


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

and another one


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

Sweet! Ray and Daisy just confirmed they are in for the 29th.

So we have

Chiller
Antartican
Raymond and Daisy
and me 

Eric


----------



## megapaws (Oct 9, 2006)

Oct 29th works for me as well. I look forward to finally meeting everyone


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

Woohoo! Another one added!

Chiller
Antartican
Raymond, Daisy Maria and the lens 
Megapaws
and me


----------



## errant_star (Oct 9, 2006)

I think it sounds great! I would love to finally meet up with you guys!!

I don't think we have anything planned for October 29th so I should be in as well ... I can have a definitive answer in a day or so :mrgreen:


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 9, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

> I think it sounds great! I would love to finally meet up with you guys!!
> 
> I don't think we have anything planned for October 29th so I should be in as well ... I can have a definitive answer in a day or so :mrgreen:



We all hope you can make it.

Eric


----------



## megapaws (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, this is great. So many people to learn from. I'm really excited!


----------



## pacereve (Oct 10, 2006)

If only I didn't have family portraits book for that time... ale:


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## bace (Oct 11, 2006)

I could be down for this. So long as my terrible memory doesn't fail me. So far I have no plans for the date. I can try and bring Emma-lee too!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool...looks like we are getting a great group together.    Lets all hex the weatherman/woman for that day...so we can have some good walkin weather.


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet! Two more possible TPFers. This is going to be cool. Can't wait.

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 12, 2006)

OK, So next question. Possible meeting places and where to walk. I&#8217;m completely open to this one. 

Kensington Market

The beaches

Spadina Ave. from Queen to College

City Hall and area

High Park

The Islands (Probably dead this time of year but could still be interesting if warm)

Harbour Front

Other ideas welcome

Eric

Fashion District, Spadina Ave.


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 12, 2006)

I wish I was in Toronto still!


----------



## mitake (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm close enough and will try to make it


----------



## JOAT (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like fun guys, I really hope I can make it...I may be out of town but it's still to be confirmed.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 12, 2006)

I have no strong feelings about where to go, as there are numerous photo ops at any of your suggested places.  Other possibilities include:

The Distillery District 
U of T and Queen's Park
Union Station/Royal Bank Tower/BCE Place/Old Stock Exchange


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 12, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> I wish I was in Toronto still!



We do to 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 12, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> I have no strong feelings about where to go, as there are numerous photo ops at any of your suggested places.  Other possibilities include:
> 
> The Distillery District
> U of T and Queen's Park
> Union Station/Royal Bank Tower/BCE Place/Old Stock Exchange



UofT and Queens Park is a good one. I see a lot of walking that day. I also mentioned to Carl about a possible visit to one of his buddies Halloween set-ups in the evening but not everyone has to hang around that long. 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 12, 2006)

At last count this is who I have on the list

*Confirmed*
Chiller
Antartican
Raymond, Daisy and Maria
Megapaws
Myself & maybe Mrs. airic

*Considering*
Errant star
Bace & Emma Lee
Mitake
Joat


----------



## megapaws (Oct 12, 2006)

I personally have no specific preference as to location. They will all provide us with lots to see and shoot.


----------



## errant_star (Oct 13, 2006)

I am officially in!

I'm open to wherever we go as long as we can make the initial meet-up spot an easily accesible one ... I may just park in Oshawa and take the Go-Train!

I'm really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool!

and the updated list

*Confirmed*
Chiller
Antartican
Raymond, Daisy and Maria
Megapaws
Myself & maybe Mrs. Airic
Errant Star

*Considering*
Bace & Emma Lee
Mitake
Joat

On the weekend it is best to park at the Pickering Station as the Go train does not go to Oshawa on the weekends. Pickering is the last stop. I will be driving down and can pick you and anyone else up if you want from the Pickering Go Train station. This way if we need to come back at different times you can take the Go Train back to the cars in Pickering.  

Woohoo!

Eric


----------



## Arch (Oct 13, 2006)

I wanna go


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 14, 2006)

We wish you could be here as well. At least you will be able to see the photos after.

Eric


----------

